# zDemo of new photoshop tools



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 28, 2010)

http://www.maniacworld.com/new-photoshop-is-amazing.html


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Mar 28, 2010)

Impressive!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 28, 2010)

Cool!
Jeff


----------

